# HotSync Not working



## JamesBond42 (Jun 28, 2005)

I configured hot-sync and then tried to sync up, but it won't work and it says it can't connect to the computer. I am using a serial-USB converter because I don't have a serial port, could that be a problem, too? I need to know what to do to synch up!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

JamesBond42, Welcome to TSG!!

I'm not sure why you reported your post but I'm sure someone will come by with suggestions for you.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you install the drivers for the usb->serial converter ? I have a BAFO cable that does what yours does and it will not work if the drivers are not installed. This not only is for WIN/98 but also WIN/XP.

Storage_man


----------



## JamesBond42 (Jun 28, 2005)

yes, I did that


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

James

I have two questions. 1 - What kind of palm is it and 2 - is it a cradle connection? If it is a cradle connection, make sure the palm is seated correctly. I have had times where I place the palm in the cradle, and it won't sync (Get the same message that u do). If I wiggle it in the cradle, most of the time it connects, sometimes I have to do this more than once. 

Since you have all of the drivers, If your using a cable connection, make sure none of the PINS are bent. I had this problem with my GPS unit.

Last but not least you didn't say whether the device ever connected correctly. If it never did, there may be something wrong with the cable.

Beyond the above - I'm out of ideas

Storage_man


----------



## JamesBond42 (Jun 28, 2005)

Palm V, and yes, I am using a Serial cradle and a serial-USB converter attached to that.

no, it never worked. I will try wiggling it a bit..


----------

